

Things That Should Trouble Apple - atacrawl
http://kickingbear.com/blog/archives/305

======
shadesandcolour
I'm not sure I understand the points you're making.

If you watched a season of community on netflix, why didn't you watch it on
netflix on the apple tv if that's what you said you wanted to do in the next
sentence?

Your other two points also don't make sense to me. You start complaining about
iTunes as a hub and then go back to talking about content? And you talk about
the people who made iOS and retention problems but you never talk about what
those retention problems are.

------
signalsignal
I thought that this was one of the worst written articles about Apple I have
ever read. It was linked from Daring Fireball for some reason. Why should
Apple do CMS? I don't understand where to even begin: IWork, iCloud, iWeb,
mobile me, etc. must have never existed or just disappeared. Also, when did
iTunes die? Did people just last night stop buying music, apps, ebooks, and
movies from Apple? When did Apple's incredibly profitable ecommerce solution
stop making sales? I should just stop here. If you haven't read the article,
consider not wasting your time. It is not just without merit or basis, it
doesn't even contain any interesting links, but I can't down vote links in HN,
so sorry.

------
nixle
Three things that should trouble this bloke

1\. Using popular language as "Do this, I don't care how" makes you come off
as unintelligent. It gives the reader a feeling that you have no idea what is
involved and that you just want your one special thing. Everybody who has ever
worked with clients of any kind knows what I mean.

2\. Itunes is dead? What does that even mean? Are you by any chance a Hipster?
That would explain...

3\. It's a bad time to make a list-based-blog-post right now
<http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=ranker_sucks>

------
yes1
Horrendous colour choices on that site. Made my eyes hurt using an iPad

